
Digital Nomad: I’m Not Living the Dream - watson
https://medium.com/@charlierguo/i-m-not-living-the-dream-58e1426b8792
======
watson
I have lived as a digital nomad for a few years and I can really relate to
this story. The biggest issue is that you lose touch with your real friends
and it's impossible to connect with new because "you'll be gone soon".

For that reason I've also decided to stay home now. I'll still travel but in
shorter bursts - maybe no more than 3 months per year.

